# Photo posting help



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

I don't know, but the best way is to upload photos directly to the site.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Austin said:


> I don't know, but the best way is to upload photos directly to the site.


this ^^^ 
works like a charm ......


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Photobucket has been a big problem for me lately?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i always used photobucket but now there slowwww..... too much advertising ?
uploading right here from the sight works fine.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Messing around I just discovered I can drag and drop my jpegs. in same as when dropping them in an email. Then it allows you to choose thumbnail or full size.


----------

